# How about a "Texas Hybrid"



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a "Texas Hybrid"™ (formally called Texas Collection Worthless Wood"™) Escarpment Live Oak Burl blank on a Jr. Statesman I recently completed as part of a 6 pen order. I made 5 more very similar to this one and they all sold for $140 each. This one was a "complimentary" pen for the owner who orders 6 pens from me every year. In reality, if you take 5 pens at $140 that is $700, then divide that by the 6 pens delivered and I am actually getting $117 each. He likes getting his "free" pen though!

Anyway, this is a Jr. Statesman in rhodium with black titanium with a CA finish. Hope you like the pics!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is gorgeous! You do incredable work Curtis, and the photography aint bad either.

Those jr statesmen are real nice kits.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

not bad















j/k
LOL It looks great


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really beautiful work, Curtis.....(and the 'payday' ain't bad either):tongue:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is absolutely georgous. The photo shoot is just as good. Beautiful on both counts.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*oh boy,nice*


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is a BEAUTIFUL piece of art!

I have several pens made by my buddy Tortuga and I think I have one made by Bobby, although I love these pens I hardly ever take them out of their storage place, as a matter of fact I was looking for something a few minutes ago and ran across my small collection of pens... I picked each of them up and admired them for their beauty, just like the one you posted I think of each of them a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - love the wood.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*SWEET !!!!*


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice one Curtis!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Very good work, great selection of wood.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

That is some beautiful wood & some real nice work. Great job.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments. Not to sound like I am trying to sell anything but...blanks similar to this are available on my website and with home building being as crappy as it is, I could use the business!


----------

